

Strikingly, BuildZoom and Bitnami Lead Hottest Y Combinator Winter 2013 Startups - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/04/hottest-y-combinator-winter-2013-startups-1-month-after-demo-day/

======
anateus
I've finally put my finger on what's been rubbing me the wrong about these.
Although these are mostly factual and non-sensational, they smack of cable-
news disease. The sort of preoccupation with a continuous update that has
people glued to news and stock tickers.

For some things, a stream of information is useful. But for this sort of stuff
I feel it fosters a climate of more short term thinking and concentrating on
the wrong things in the community at large.

In a year, releasing and examining these numbers is going to be really
valuable. But right now, I feel like it's CNBC for Startups (hint: that's not
a good thing).

~~~
themgt
Yep, and it has the same cable news echo-chamber effect of creating self-
fulfilling prophecies off weak fundamentals.

------
stbullard
Title needs an Oxford comma. (I first read "Strikingly" as a comment on how
surprising it was that Buildzoom and Bitnami were leading.)

~~~
etvmueller
I agree for the same reason; however, this is a matter of style and decision
makers offer differing opinions:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_comma>

------
ivankirigin
Without a mapping of a company's score to its value, these ratings are non-
sensical. Considering probably only public data is the input and the actual
function isn't open, there is great reason to doubt the rating.

I've made a similar exploration of W13. My scoring is my personal biased
judgement. The whole effort isn't to get a US News Top 100 list, but to better
understand the rating system itself. <http://blog.kirigin.com/angel>

A simple thought experiment: how is this different from a random ranking? How
would you know?

------
justhw
Alexa is the last place you want to get data from.

------
benologist
This dataset you're compiling gets less interesting with every new lens we
look at it through. You're YC and you're 500S and there must be a way to get
data nobody else has access to that _really_ indicates growth and success -
like headcount, who's hiring, the 'true' positions they're filling (vp of
nobody?).

------
tomasien
Danielle, have you heard about what Paul Singh is doing with dashboard.io? He
basically has made a product out of diagnosing this shit realllllly in depth.

------
xo_Ox
Why does this matter? Who cares what happens 1 month out?

------
snake_plissken
half of these companies don't do anything other than conglomerate information
and present it nicely. How are they supposed to make money?

~~~
ridruejo
Isn't that what Google does too?

------
kunle
Zenpayroll was W'12

~~~
dmor
Fixed

